# Accuracy



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

First have you checked the draw length on the Hoyt, many bows are slightly longer than advertised. I have found differences when I changed brands, that I needed to adjust to. Especially the grip angle or size, If your axle to axle distance is longer or shorter, the string angle could change your draw length. Many time draw length changes will affect the stability of the bow. Are you using a mechanical release, if so is it the same? Age can be a factor but check what else might have changed from one bow to the other.


----------



## theron.hall (Jun 6, 2015)

Bowgren2 said:


> First have you checked the draw length on the Hoyt, many bows are slightly longer than advertised. I have found differences when I changed brands, that I needed to adjust to. Especially the grip angle or size, If your axle to axle distance is longer or shorter, the string angle could change your draw length. Many time draw length changes will affect the stability of the bow. Are you using a mechanical release, if so is it the same? Age can be a factor but check what else might have changed from one bow to the other.


Maybe I just need more time with it. 
I used the same old release for a while, but it was getting really worn out so I bought a new one. 
I've changed pretty much everything at this point.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the first thing i would recommend is to get it bare shaft paper tuned to perfection...you change one thing it changes everything.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

How long have you been back shooting after taking that 10 years off?


----------



## archeryforlife2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Could be that you're not used to the new bow. There is a heck of a lot of difference between a Mathews from 10 years ago and a brand new pro defiant. I would not expect the accuracy to transfer over completely at first. Give it time and practice. There could very well be a form or equipment factor messing you up as well but I would guess time and the difference in bows is to blame.


----------

